# '67 tire/wheel recommendations



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

I was thinking of going with 15x7's in the front with a 3.75 backspace, And 15x8's in the rear with a 4.5 backspace.
Anyone think I'll have any issues running 8's in the rear with this spacing? Also as far as tires I could use some tire size recommendations as I don't have a lot of wheel experience. Thanks in advance!


----------

